# Cherche infos en FRANCAIS sur RealBasic



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2000)

Connaissez-vous un ou plusieurs sites dédiés à RealBasic où l'on peut avoir des infos, des leçons, des exemples et le tout en français??

Christophe Schmitt


----------



## Lonesome Boy (2 Mai 2000)

Voici quatre excellents sites sur RealBasic et en français, siouplait:  http://clients.newel.net/particulier/dimitri/, http://www.laotseu.fr.st/, http://v.desousa.free.fr/  et http://www.c-schmidlin.com/realbasic. 
Si quelqu'un connait d'autres sites sur RB en français, qu'il écrive


----------

